# Orient Automatic Movements



## WillMK5

Does anyone know the various automatic movements that Orient uses in their watches? I know there's a variety but I'd like to know specifics, quality, accuracy, etc. 

It seems that there is a ton of information available for the Seiko and Miyota movements, but little information for the Orient movements. Does anyone know where their movements compare? I'm curious as to how Orient movements compare with other Orient movements, and also how their movements compare to Seiko, ETA, and Miyota movements.


----------



## jay.scratch

here's a comparison video with a ETA movement


----------



## NoTimeToulouse

This page may offer what you need:

http://watches.zsebehazy.com/orient_movements.htm


----------



## nhoJ

The link ^ is a good one and I have used it many times.

Here is some more information I found in the Seiko forum archive.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=256011

Generally speaking when considering the current movements, I would divide Orient into 3 groups...non hacking/handwinding, hacking/handwinding and Royal. I would say that all three groups are comparable to the similar groups from Seiko, althought the details from Orient are few and far between.

The Royal movements are hand assembled with very tight accuracy specs like those in the Grand Seikos, so I would assume that the materials are also similar and sophisticated enough in order to meet those tighter specifications.

Same can be said for the entry level movements, although Seiko can be considered to have gone through at least 2 generations compared to the Orient 46943. But again, Orient does not promote much about their movements so what changes they have made from the original Seiko 700x movement which they used as a platform in the 469 are not so clear.

The middle group which hacks and handwinds is even less clear for Orient. It is relatively new and I don't know if aside from adding the additional features if they made any other improvements on the base movement. For the 6r15, Seiko has a different metal in the mainspring and also a redesigned balance wheel compared to the 7s. I am not sure if Orient made similar changes.

Comparing to ETA is even more difficult and subject to many opinions based on brand loyality. IMHO, I'd say the Seiko 6r15 is competitive with the ETA 2824. I wouldn't say superior, but compeititve. Without knowing more about the Orient comparable movement, it is difficult to say. Feature wise it is there, but the devil is in the details.

So after all that, I don't have an answer for you. But maybe this is a place to start looking and sharing...

I've thought for a while that it would be valuable to have a professional tear these movements apart take a bunch of pictures and provide an unbiased assessment. I personaly would like to see a 46943, something with a power reserve, and one of the new hacking/handwinding movements broken down. Since Seiko is just as unpromotional about their movements, most of the information comes from just this method with collectors providing the movements and the service.


----------



## OldeCrow

The orients below the Royal's anyway are all the same base caliber, only decoration and complications change.

All the basic parts are the same and are interchangeable, I have noticed that some of the decorated movements have thicker back plates so for example swamping out the balance cock and balance wheel assembly from a non decorated movement looks funny even though it will install and run perfectly. 

The addition of a hacking lever and winding gear to the keyless works doesn't really change much from the base caliber either. (in fact it's very easy to do to the Seiko calibers too though it simply isn't done)

A visual comparison of the subtle differences would make for some good youtube fodder, I will see if I can pass that request on to the right people! :-!


----------

